# Universal Notebooknetzteil gesucht - worauf achten?



## RubenPlinius (14. April 2012)

hallo leute

ich habe ein medion p6630 notebook
das dazugehörige netzteil ist groß und sperrig und falls es eine möglichkeit gibt es durch ein leichteres/kleineres(/effizienteres) netzteil zu ersetzen würde ich es gerne wagen

bei meiner internet recherche bin ich vor allem auf das CoolerMaster USNA 95 gestoßen:
http://www.coolermas...product_id=6652
(bzw auf das usna 120, da es bei amazon verfügbar ist: http://www.coolermas...product_id=6722 )

es ist nicht nur kleiner und leichter, durch die menge an verschiedenen aufsätzen rechne ich mir gute chancen aus, dass es auf mein notebook passen könnte

(auch wenn ich nicht damit rechne, aber: ...) hat zufällig von euch jemand erfahrung mit diesem oder einem ähnlichen medion notebook und universal netzteilen?
denn medion wird natürlich nciht explizit unter den unterstützten geräten geführt

aber abgesehen vom ladestecker...auf welche technischen angaben muss ich achten?

die angegebenen werte des medion netzteils:
"FSP GROUP INC.
AC/DC Adapter
AC Input: 100-240V~, 1,5A, 50-60Hz
DC Output: 19.0V - 4,74A Max (90W Max)"

die zahlen scheinen so ungefähr mit den angaben von coolermaster übereinzustimmen...aber ich persönlich habe null ahnung und möchte daher lieber sicherheitshalber nachfragen wie und ob dass denn passen/hinhauen würde

bzw. es muss auch nicht das coolermaster netzteil sein...ich bin über jeden weiteren tip froh 

ich danke euch herzlich!


----------



## Varitu (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

prinzipiel muß du schauen ob die Ausgangsspannung AC oder DC ist. Wobei ich sag mal so, bei vermutlich 99,9% aller heutigen Notebooknetzteile hast du DC. Dies nur am Rand falls jemand anderes liest.
Wichtig sind halt Spannung, maximaler Strom und die daraus resultierende Leistung. Von den Werten her haut das ja 100%ig hin, Medion 19V, 4,74A, CM 19V, 4,74A. Das CM hat zusätzlich noch einen 5V 1A( 5V*1A=5W) USB Anschluß , daher 95W statt 90W(Medion). Kannst also kaufen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. April 2012)

vielen herzlichen dank 

und bezüglich der anschlüsse...wie groß ist denn der "ladestecker-dschungel"?
habe ich bei 8 oder 9 beiliegenden steckern eine gute chance den richtigen zu erwischen?
oder ist die gefahr groß dass medion eine ganz andere größe verwendet hat, als beispielsweise sony, asus und co?


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. April 2012)

verzeiht dass ich den thread nochmal rauskram,aber kann ich auch das 120er netzteil verwenden? immerhin sind es bei dem 5,7A

denke zwar ja aber wollte sicherheitshalber nachfragen


----------



## mristau (18. April 2012)

Da musst du bei dem Notebook ins Handbuch schauen was des max. verträgt an Spannung/Strom
Aber vermutlich wird das 120er zu stark sein, das andere hat ja ([font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]19.0V - 4,74A Max)[/font]


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. April 2012)

ich hab mir die Anleitung angesehen aber da steht nix von ampere...

kann es denn sein dass das nezzteil zu stark ist?
immerhin nütze ich am pc auch ein 500w netzteil und zieh die eigentlich nie


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. April 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Da musst du bei dem Notebook ins Handbuch schauen was des max. verträgt an Spannung/Strom
> Aber vermutlich wird das 120er zu stark sein, das andere hat ja ([font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]19.0V - 4,74A Max)[/font]



Das Netzteil hat 19V, das ist das entscheidende. Ausserdem liefert es mindestens so viel Ampere wie das alte, also ist auch das ok.

Ob es jetzt 5A, 50A oder 100A liefern kann ist völlig uninteressant. Die Spannung muss stimmen und es muss die erfoderliche Leistung liefern können, alles was darüberhinuas geht ist zwar überdimensioniert aber tut der Funktionalität keinen Abbruch.


----------



## eMJay (18. April 2012)

Kann da Lillth nur bestätigen.


----------



## bemuehung (19. April 2012)

jo 18,5-19V , 4,5-xxx A

am besten passenden Stecker mehr gibt es nicht zu beachten


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. April 2012)

hab das 120er bestellt und heut gekriegt... das Notebook lauft damit...aber laden scheint es nicht zu wollen

woran kann denn das liegen?

und hypotetisch:
kann irgendwas dadurch gefährlich werden wenn ich den akku drin lasse,das notebbok immer auf netzbetrieb lasse und der akku dadurch irgendwann sich selbst entladt?
kann da was kaputt werden?

edit:
an und abstecken hat funktioniert
allerdings was mi stutzig macht: hwmonitor sagt irgendeas von rund 16,x volt bei drr batterie...müssten das ned 19 sein?


----------



## eMJay (27. April 2012)

Was steht den auf dem Akku drauf?


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. April 2012)

hab nicht geschaut aber das alte netzteil hat bis auf die ampere die idente spezifikatiob


----------



## Varitu (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

wenn das laptop mit dem NT läuft aber der Akku nicht lädt kann das nur diese Gründe haben:

Akku steckt nicht drin/Kontakte korrodiert --> kontrollieren
Akku defekt ---> tauschen, keinesfalls längere Zeit drin stecken lassen und 
Ladeelektronik im Laptop defekt ---> Pech gehabt.

Gruß varitu


----------

